# Generator tune up?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

So I have this routine to fire up and run my generators out of gas (15 minutes to an hour) only to fill them up (not a fill up just a good dribble of gas) and do all again. The goal was and is every 3 months but its slipped now and then to 6 and even 8 months now and then. I do change oil (and they're due) but how often would you do a tune up? This rountine is going on 13 years and no tune ups, 2 from new one from its tune up in 1999. That is a Honda eg 5000x the other two are Briggs spung Italian built 2500 watt beasties. I have a china built diesel too but its fairly new. So is it time for a new plug or three? I'm thinking yes but what besides plugs should I look at? Send them out? I saY no in case they mess it up!


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I keep a running log of my generator usage where I right down the start and stop times. I change the oil and clean the air filter every 20 hours of operation and clean or replace the spark plugs at 50 hours.

I also tally how many gallons of water I pump so I can gauge my yearly water consumption.

Just needs a cheap clipboard with a few sheets of typing paper.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

If they are giving you no trouble, then don't "send them out". How do they sound? Do they sound "right"? (Yeah, I'm one of "them"....diagnose based on sound) If they sound fine then every year or two (every year the first few years till I now how they are running and am familiar with that specific gen) pull the spark plugs, clean them and check the gap. I "re-gap" plugs once then replace. If you need to "re-gap" them, then that gen gets it's plugs pulled again the following year to check the gap. If it's not "perfect" it gets new plugs, if gap is still right and plug is clean, it goes back in. Otherwise replace.

Yeah, I'm a girl......but worked in grounds maintenance in college, so can do more them make cookies (but DON'T tell DH....or he'll make me fix the mowers, lol).


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I have generators that I used as a builder that have run for over ten years on the same ignitions and usually get at least several years out of a spark plug. I know you aren't supposed to leave gas in them either but at times I have for months with no apparent problems.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm not a small engine mechanic by much but I think I'll pull the plugs and clean them up a bit and regap them if needed. They get run often but not for long. Just to make sure they'll go if needed.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

When you run your 15 minute test you need to make sure you have a load on the generator otherwise its a moot point.... A electric heater is a good load to test if you dont want to switch it to a home load.


----------

